
Demystifying Blockchain Not Bitcoin - whichcoin
https://medium.com/arca/demystifying-blockchain-not-bitcoin-faab58336dd1
======
mimixco
This is a pretty clickbait-y title. Bitcoin is the original use case for the
blockchain, the most important use case, and possibly the only use case.

Most of what we hear hyped as blockchain products aren't public; they're just
inefficient versions of private databases which defeat the whole purpose of
having a blockchain.

Blockchains existed before bitcoin. Bitcoin came about because a safe digital
currency is something humanity actually needs. Is there another blockchain
product that we really need?

The most popular distributed app is Cryptokitties. I rest my case.

